# Cat Gecko



## orionmystery (Feb 2, 2014)

Up close with a gorgeous Cat Gecko (Aeluroscalabotes felinus). Night herping, Selangor, Malaysia. 



Aeluroscalabotes felinus IMG_5861 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Aeluroscalabotes felinus IMG_5847 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Aeluroscalabotes felinus IMG_5839 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Aeluroscalabotes felinus IMG_5843 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Aeluroscalabotes felinus IMG_5851 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Aeluroscalabotes felinus IMG_5824 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2014)

AWww looks so adorable in that last photo all curled up!

Also I'm trying to work out is that its actual eye pattern or some kind of sand causing flecks on the eye? Eye way a very neat effect!


----------



## FedericoRongaroli (Feb 6, 2014)

it's a beautiful animal and the pictures are very good, my favorite is the second

Bye


----------



## lambertpix (Feb 6, 2014)

Outstanding!  I love the eyes!  Awesome detail in #1, and I like the shallow DOF in #2.  The last shot is cute, too -- looks like he tired himself out making a spectacle of himself in the first few shots.  ;-)


----------



## InnovaWraith (Feb 6, 2014)

Very cool!  Nice pictures!


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh wow, really cool!

I didn't know the eyes were like that. That is some amazing detail you got there.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nibbio (Feb 9, 2014)

These eyes just penetrate. Awesome set.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for looking and commenting, much appreciated! 

Yes, that's the actual eye pattern! I love this gecko


----------

